# Would you rather have an SJW younger sister or an alt right younger brother?



## queerape (Jun 9, 2019)

Assuming that they would be the same age, would you rather have an SJW sister who has the undercut, is polyamorous, and believes in the whole hierarchy of oppression stuff, or would you rather have an alt right incel brother who unironically believes in Kekistan?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 9, 2019)

Alt-right younger brother. 

At least the incel younger brother can emit some laughs rather than frustration.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 9, 2019)

You know the answer.


----------



## UA 674 (Jun 9, 2019)

Gimme a break, why would you want an SJW sister.


----------



## Mightykiwi (Jun 9, 2019)

Why not both?  I can sit back with a beer and watch the autism unfold.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 9, 2019)

Neither. I don't want to deal with more autism. Pretend they don't exist.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 9, 2019)

TFW no neonazi younger sister to teach how to tie jews to your truck.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 9, 2019)

What if my RL little bro already has views that might be considered "altright"?


----------



## Sevatonius (Jun 9, 2019)

Mightykiwi said:


> Why not both?  I can sit back with a beer and watch the autism unfold.


I have both and I'm a gloomer cunt watching them ruin all the holidays they're involved in. just sit back and laugh because you know none of it matters


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 9, 2019)

Which one is more into incest?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jun 9, 2019)

I can deal with SJWs. All you gotta do is literally not give a fuck about what they say or do. If they fuck around too much, go full old style 1950s on them real quick by installing traditional values and somewhat common sense. Two of SJWs kyrptonites. I know. I dated many of them. 

I can't work with an Alt-righter. I got a job with other minorities. I don't need my brother spewing the N-word and getting my ass fired because he can't handle his alt-right chick-fil-a lemonade.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 9, 2019)

SJW. At least it's good for a laugh, and she'd probably have some stoner friends you could buy weed from or some slutty hipster friend.
Alt-right bro is always going to be an issue, you'd be on edge every holiday worried that the feds were gonna kick in the door after finding his kiddie porn server, or that you'd be in the news after he shot up a preschool or some shit.

I can stand being lectured on the 5000 imaginary rules I've broken by existing, just please don't make me listen to a grown man say "tendies".



SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> I can deal with SJWs. All you gotta do is literally not give a fuck about what they say or do. If they fuck around too much, go full old style 1950s on them real quick by installing traditional values and somewhat common sense. Two of SJWs kyrptonites. I know. I dated many of them.
> 
> I can't work with an Alt-righter. I got a job with other minorities. I don't need my brother spewing the N-word and getting my ass fired because he can't handle his alt-right chick-fil-a lemonade.


Also this. SJW's tend to be a limpwristed, insecure bunch, so she's unlikely to go off in polite company.
The brother? Good luck explaining to your boss why someone called the office looking for "Captain NiggaFag".


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 9, 2019)

Sister. I'm going to bang all of her friends,  and then when she gets married I'm going to turn her husband gay.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 9, 2019)

I have an SJW-ish brother who once unironically told me he "respects black culture".

At right younger brother, please.



Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Sister. I'm going to bang all of her friends,  and then when she gets married I'm going to turn her husband gay.



Get ready for false rape allegations...


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have an SJW younger brother, and he's absolutely insufferable. Can I trade him in for the alt-right version?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jun 9, 2019)

crocodilian said:


> Which one is more into incest?


SJWs if you were a girl. Just pretend your trans for them. That usually works for them.


----------



## CN 925 (Jun 9, 2019)

SJW younger sister. She'd probably have hot friends.
Alt-right little brother definitely isn't bringing any women around the house.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 9, 2019)

I just want a sibling. 

If I had to choose I'd take the brother because I'd mock him mercilessly and then beat his ass when he came at me.


----------



## Clop (Jun 10, 2019)

At least the sister is going to get absolutely fucking pulverized by the wall of reality when it comes at her. The kekistani brother would be insufferable for his whole incel life. Gotta go with what's funnier to laugh at.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 10, 2019)

I've already gotten someone out of treating alt-right stuff super seriously, so probably that. I don't think I could handle a younger sibling trooning out and going off to be poor in a city on purpose.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 10, 2019)

Clop said:


> At least the sister is going to get absolutely fucking pulverized by the wall of reality when it comes at her. The kekistani brother would be insufferable for his whole incel life. Gotta go with what's funnier to laugh at.


I'll pulverize your little sister any day, bruh.


----------



## Clop (Jun 10, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I'll pulverize your little sister any day, bruh.


You're in luck, age of consent just recently kicked in, and she's already a complete fucking spastic with cries of muh racism everywhere.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 10, 2019)

Could we start a general "would you rather" thread? I love this game especially when I'm drunk and/or stoned I feel like it's worth a bigger thread.

ETA: to answer the actual question, I would for sure take the sjw sister. I find both mindsets equally retarded and annoying, but the alt right one comes with genuine liabilities. Having an over the top socjus sister would be annoying and bring some judgement from some people, but isnt completely socially unacceptable. Having a brother who cant stop himself from calling people nigger and faggot publicly, not even factoring the incel shit, could bring actual consequences for me both socially and professionally. Doesn't really matter which I find more repugnant I gotta go with what's least impactful to my own self interest.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jun 10, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Could we start a general "would you rather" thread? I love this game especially when I'm drunk and/or stoned I feel like it's worth a bigger thread.


Seconded. Also, i would rather have an alt right bro than an SJW sis. At least the Alt Right bro would have a modicum of humor unless he gets his righteousness stuck up his ass too far.


----------



## Tookie (Jun 10, 2019)

Could I just pass on having an autistic sibling?


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 10, 2019)

I have an SJW-y older sister, and we mostly try and talk about other things.

If I had an alt-right younger bro, my fam would probably smack the shit out of him until he knocked it off.


----------



## Rikka Takarada 2 (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm leaning towards alt-right younger brother for a couple of reasons. Firstly, he's more likely to mind his own business day to day, whereas an SJW younger sister would most likely be insufferable to be around since everything has to be seen through their shitty politics - ruining home life, family functions, etc.

Secondly, he'd be frankly less likely to commit harm on somebody; most alt-right shit is online and stays online, while SJWs ruin people's lives with the click of the retweet button on a regular basis (and actually succeed because enough blue checkmarks will sympathise with any given grievance), to say nothing of the ones that turn up to peaceful demonstrations and events explicitly trying to hurt or (if they're honest) kill people.

Thirdly, he'd be more likely to ultimately come out of it, since society at large actually recognises the alt-right as a problem while SJWs get fawning puff pieces in the NYT and garbage-tier viral media encourages them to see their existence as a spiritual crusade against eternal fascism (and they wonder why it's called a cult).

Fourthly, he'd be more likely to come out unscathed; I mean at least the alt-right look like normal people. They don't go around dying their hair ridiculous colours; getting tattoos and piercings; and falling into "fat acceptance" and ruining their health - to say nothing of the amount of manipulation that goes on convincing SJWs (and young children) that they're trans - with all the irreversible consequences that come from it. And mentally too, SJWs are encouraged to see themselves as ill and vulnerable and it gives people depression and anxiety - to say nothing of the mass purges, emotional blackmail, slander, etc. that an SJW sister would have been dealing with for months or years.


----------



## gun (Jun 10, 2019)

sister obviously
ill destroy her with my penis and rebuild her into a sweetheart from the ground-up


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jun 10, 2019)

Alt right. No contest. I could actually train the tism out of him. Get a female on the sjw hype train and she's fucked.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 10, 2019)

SJW because she’s less likely to nut on my laptop


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 10, 2019)

Clop said:


> You're in luck, age of consent just recently kicked in, and she's already a complete fucking spastic with cries of muh racism everywhere.


Get me the dox and I'll slip her my cock, brother.


SkeletonBias420 said:


> Could I just pass on having an autistic sibling?


If it's genetic? Probably not, no. 


W00K #17 said:


> Could we start a general "would you rather" thread?


I'd _rather _not.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jun 10, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Alt-right bro is always going to be an issue, you'd be on edge every holiday worried that the feds were gonna kick in the door after finding his kiddie porn server, or that you'd be in the news after he shot up a preschool or some shit.



An SJW sister is probably _making_ the kiddie porn, though.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2019)

An alt right younger brother who troons out and becomes an SJW younger sister, so I have material to start a lolcow thread.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Jun 10, 2019)

I have an cousin who’s on a list for bringing an actual grenade on a train with him to a god damn /k/ meet-up. He turned up at his prom in a nazi uniform too (it fit like shit on him and it wasn’t even a cool black SS one). I don’t know if he actually has any hard right beliefs though, I think he does it to be a real life troll and somehow doesn’t care about the fucking list thing because he seems blackpilled. He’s cool for offering me his old 1050 tho.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 10, 2019)

Alt-Right brother, of course. The SJW sister would get an honor killing.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a right wing sister and a liberal brother. Watching them try to one up each other when we get together is sometimes fun. But often times very *r e t a r d e d*


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Jun 10, 2019)

SJW sister because I don't want my mum to be strangled


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 10, 2019)

SJW sister would leave my gunsafe alone and though annoying, be mostly harmless. My real sibling is kind of the older version of that- a Lefty Gen-Xer that still thinks SNL is funny and unironically wore an "I'm With Her" shirt.

We actually do get along and my more center-right views rarely come up.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 10, 2019)

666DEATHGAY said:


> SJW sister because I don't want my mum to be strangled


I am Kekistan! -seething inceldom intensifies-


----------



## kadoink (Jun 10, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> SJW because she’s less likely to nut on my laptop


YOUR laptop? This is the diet soda of communism here, its the PEOPLES laptop. You racist.


----------



## XE 600 (Jun 10, 2019)

It doesn't matter which one I pick because I'd end up killing myself either way.


----------



## Crichax (Jun 10, 2019)

Honestly, if I had to pick, I'd go for the alt-right brother. He would probably browse on r/kotakuinaction2, and think that is an acceptable hub of civil discourse, which makes me want to commit deathpacito. But, there are a decent amount of videos and channels out there debunking Soygon and his trash audience. So, I say the alt-right guy has a bigger chance of getting out of that ditch.

Meanwhile, with the sister, many corporations are acting in favor of her worldview, so I think that she'll have a harder time leaving her ideology, and will annoy me for a lot longer. And I can't take seeing one more fake Andrew Hussie fan who would harass him over telling jokes.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 10, 2019)

I’d have one that eventually transitions into the other.


----------



## Krimjob (Jun 10, 2019)

I have an SJW older sister, it's fucking hell I tell you. The self-righteous attitude is so fucking unbearable.

I guess I'd take sister though. A younger sister can to an extent be molded and guided. It is, after all, the responsibility of the older sibling to guide the younger.

I'd love an alt-right little sister though, that'd be rad as fuck.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 10, 2019)

well, my little brother says the n-word more than I do, so I already have an alt-right brother..
I'll take sjw sister


----------



## Basil II (Jun 10, 2019)

alt right younger brother, he'll grow out if it a lot sooner and wouldn't pearl clutch over everything.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 10, 2019)

Alt-right is more fixable, I think, mostly because alt-right "cult leaders" aren't usually as good at it as their SJW counterparts.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Alt-right is more fixable, I think, mostly because alt-right "cult leaders" aren't usually as good at it as their SJW counterparts.


Just keep in mind that sjw stuff is still socially acceptable and most people are basically just following the herd. It's still going to bring people social capital to virtue signal and reee until something happens to make it uncool. Then they'll be on to the next fad. 

In the meantime it's going to be difficult to fight the tide.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 10, 2019)

Why the fuck would you want an SJW sister to accuse you of sexual assault?


----------



## DaddyCowboy (Jun 10, 2019)

I think an alt-right brother would be a lot less annoying in my opinion, because it would be hilarious to listen to conspiracy-esque rambling about how women are stupid rather than a fat white girl telling me how racist I am if I eat with paper plates. Also, having an alt-right brother makes you look a lot better in comparison.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 10, 2019)

An alt-right brother so I could pick up an SJW chick with my sob story about how I'm trying to get my brother out of the alt-right cesspool


----------



## Eto (Jun 11, 2019)

Alt-right younger brother. I could probably find a way to deradicalize him into a well-adjusted person who laughs at idiots online. It’d also be more fun to poke fun at his belief system than an SJW sister, who’d screech about how evil white men are behind every ill.

The only problem is that the younger brother would feel pitted against the world, and probably have more conviction in his belief. That’s where it’s scary. It’s less annoying, but it could also be worrisome, because he could easily become more radical to where violence is an acceptable means of getting your message across.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 11, 2019)

Krimjob said:


> I have an SJW older sister, it's fucking hell I tell you. The self-righteous attitude is so fucking unbearable.
> 
> I guess I'd take sister though. A younger sister can to an extent be molded and guided. It is, after all, the responsibility of the older sibling to guide the younger.
> 
> I'd love an alt-right little sister though, that'd be rad as fuck.



This was a rollercoaster.


----------



## UnclePhil (Jun 11, 2019)

It's a conundrum, for sure. Am I a teenager still living with my parents or have I grown up and moved the fuck out?

SJW Sister - I would _not _want to bang her friends. Seriously? Bunch of loud, stinky, unshaven, butch-haired, pockmarked nonbinary saggy-titted landwhales with hipster glasses? And that's before they break into my room, rip down anything with sexy boobs, and snap discs lacking genderqueer representation over their fat knees. Their slumber party conversations about Trump Nazis and white privilege echo so loud from the bedroom down the hall I don't have enough pillows for my ears. I'm trying to imagine the blue and violet hairs covering the bathroom sink and _my mind's eye will not allow it_.

Alt-right Brother - I grew up in the rural South. I've had over 30 years of dinner table conversation experience. The alt-right brother's rants would get some chuckles and appreciative backpats from uncles and grandpas. "Haw, there goes our little politican again, boy I tell ya what." Truth told, Thanksgivings are not the Klan rallies California cunts think they are. The family would get tired of the little shit's meme references and autistic rundowns of /pol/ threads, to the point where they'd be nonverbally begging my dad to please let us talk about something else. I would say he would be as equally terrible but easier to ignore.  He could continue mumbling and shuffling about niggers and Zionists and spics while everyone else discusses football. Then he would quietly go back to 8chan. At least he won't set my comic books on fire.


----------



## Krimjob (Jun 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> This was a rollercoaster.


That's what my alt-right little sister said too!


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a sjw little brother and it's the worst. He literally thinks it's his job to keep the whole family in line with his personal woke Brand, and until I blocked his number, would call and bark out orders to that effect.


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 12, 2019)

At least with an alt-right little brother you have piece of mind. He is not gay, he is not trans, he is not a furry, he is not a faggot. And if he is smart, he understands that being alt-right doesn't win you any points, so he wouldn't be calling people "niggers" or "kikes".
On the contrary, a little SJW sister is far more likely to be gay, or a tranny, or have ugly hair, piercings, and tattoos. And even if she is smart, she is vocal cause society encourages SJWs.



Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Sister. I'm going to bang all of her friends,  and then when she gets married I'm going to turn her husband gay.


Unless her friends are ugly trannies, and she gets married to a black lesbian


----------



## John Titor (Jun 12, 2019)

Alt-right brother. Because beating up a girl and telling them to knock that shit off is considered unfashionable in this society.


----------



## admiral (Jun 12, 2019)

neurotypical said:


> At least with an alt-right little brother you have piece of mind. He is not gay, he is not trans, he is not a furry, he is not a faggot. And if he is smart, he understands that being alt-right doesn't win you any points, so he wouldn't be calling people "niggers" or "kikes".
> On the contrary, a little SJW sister is far more likely to be gay, or a tranny, or have ugly hair, piercings, and tattoos. And even if she is smart, she is vocal cause society encourages SJWs.


Lol the hypothetical alt-right brother is _definitely_ hiding something, alt-right spergs always are. He's a furry, or an ABDL, or he's in love with his football coach or something. Meanwhile the sjw sister is probably just an edgy straight girl who'll grow out of it in a few years. Even if she doesn't, she probably doesn't repress her gross weird shit like your hypothetical alt-right brother.
 And don't put it past alt-right people to be wildly socially re-tarded and not understand that calling someone a nigger or a spic in public is bad.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2019)

neurotypical said:


> At least with an alt-right little brother you have piece of mind. He is not gay, he is not trans, he is not a furry, he is not a faggot.



Except there are alt-right people who are all of those, sometimes all at once.


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 12, 2019)

admiral said:


> Lol the hypothetical alt-right brother is _definitely_ hiding something, alt-right spergs always are. He's a furry, or an ABDL, or he's in love with his football coach or something.


How come? That's amazingly inaccurate. The only legit way you could say that a hypothetical alt-right person is "definitely hiding something" is if the *overwhelming* *majority* of alt-right people are hiding something. This is obviously not the case. If the *majority* of alt-right people were gay, or furries, or ABDL, then assuming that a random, hypothetical alt-right person is any of these things would have merit. But that's not the case.


admiral said:


> Meanwhile the sjw sister is probably just an edgy straight girl who'll grow out of it in a few years. Even if she doesn't, she probably doesn't repress her gross weird shit like your hypothetical alt-right brother.


Again, the only way that could be true is if most SJW were only having a "phase", which is not the case. Most SJWs remain SJWs throughout their lives. So it is safe to assume that a random SJW sister would also remain an SJW. At least that's the most likely outcome based on how most SJWs behave.

You basically reversed the data. Yes, some alt-right people are gay and project by being homophobic. But *most* are not like that. Therefore, it is safe to say that a random alt-right person has better chances of not being gay, or otherwise degenerative.
Likewise, there are *some* SJWs that are straight, and stop being SJWs once they grow out of it. But these are the exception. *Most* SJWs remain so.
Remember, we are talking about probabilities, nothing more.

edit: I now see the source of confusion. I should have pointed out that an alt-right brother is more *likely* to be straight, and that he could be gay.



AnOminous said:


> Except there are alt-right people who are all of those, sometimes all at once.


Yes, I now see that I should have said "more likely to not be gay[...]", which is true as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 12, 2019)

Sjw younger sister. Be more fun bullying them. An alt-right bother would be just fun to chill with somewhat.
Either way I'd treat them like the exceptional individuals they are.


----------



## QI 541 (Jun 12, 2019)

Alt right younger brother, he's less likely to destroy my personal property in a fit of autistic rage.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jun 12, 2019)

SJW younger sister. I'd tell her that incest is the hot new progressive trend.


----------



## Spatula (Jun 12, 2019)

Tough decision. 
I will have to go with the alt right brother. 
Purely out of the common knowledge that sjw women tend to become massive sluts and go through 10 abortions by the age of 25.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 12, 2019)

neurotypical said:


> alt-right little brother
> he is not a faggot.


Pick one


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 12, 2019)

SJW sister for sure. At least she can grow out of that. You just have to listen to the incessant ranting about the patriarchy and the benefits of lesbian sex and how tampons were invented by men so women would have to rape themselves once a month (I got that from a SJW work colleague. WTF). 
The Alt-right incel might lose the plot entirely and kill someone. And the internet bills would be so high with all the porn downloads and there would be the incessant wanking. 
Still, having them both there might be interesting to live stream on bitchute.


----------



## Spatula (Jun 12, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> Sjw sister, because I like to argue. It would be fun to pick at her silly belief system and make her question every single opinion she has.


This only works if eventually she grows out of it. 
Otherwise you will be blamed for all her problems, she will explain all her mistakes on you harassing her, bullying her, and invent herself a mental illness and that will also be your fault.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2019)

I have both. I hate my life.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 12, 2019)

My older brother is alt-right and I infinitely prefer my left-wing sister because she isn't so obviously thirsty for  dick


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 12, 2019)

SJW younger sister. Can troll the shit out of them without much worry of retaliation. SJWs can be broken out of the cycle, so there's that. 

With a Kekistan alt right brother, I would have to worry about him going all kekistani killer around me or my parents because someone didn't get him a vidya game.


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Pick one


heh, I see what you mean, and I can't say I disagree. However, I was referring to faggotry with the most literal/practical sense. As long as my little bro doesn't consume dicks, I'm a-okay


----------



## Classist. (Jun 12, 2019)

I have two SJW little sisters and I wouldn't trade them for the world. However it would've been nice to have had a brother to play video games with.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 12, 2019)

neurotypical said:


> heh, I see what you mean, and I can't say I disagree. However, I was referring to faggotry with the most literal/practical sense. As long as my little bro doesn't consume dicks, I'm a-okay


Genuine question: why would having a gay/lesbian sibling bother you?


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 12, 2019)

I already have a liberal sister, so I'll take a Siegetard brother please


ProgKing of the North said:


> Genuine question: why would having a gay/lesbian sibling bother you?


Because it's gay


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Genuine question: why would having a gay/lesbian sibling bother you?


I haven't thought about it a lot, but I suspect there are more than one reasons. First off all, being gay is just a hassle. I mean, think about it. If you could choose whether or not your son is gay, what would you choose? You don't have to be homophobic to choose heterosexuality. Homosexuality is simply an unnecessary burden. It might even prevent you from having children from your own. I don't know about you, but I would like to have children some day, and I would like my brother to have children as well. Homosexuality makes that practically difficult.
Beyond that, I disagree with homosexuality aesthetically. I don't like almost any aspect of it. I tolerate[1] gays, but that doesn't mean I like the idea of my little brother eating some dude's jizz, and stretching his asshole with a fat dick. Maybe that's because of my upbringing. Hell, it's almost definitely because of my upbringing. That doesn't really change anything though.

[1] Tolerance is not support or endorsement. It's putting up with something or someone.


----------



## IdisC (Jun 13, 2019)

neurotypical said:


> Beyond that, I disagree with homosexuality aesthetically. I don't like almost any aspect of it. I tolerate[1] gays, but that doesn't mean I like the idea of my little brother eating some dude's jizz, and stretching his asshole with a fat dick. Maybe that's because of my upbringing. Hell, it's almost definitely because of my upbringing. That doesn't really change anything though.



You can think of sexuality without having these images in your head ya know. Not everyone immediately thinks of that shit when hearing the word gay. I can see why that's a distressing problem. Not being a cunt here. Just a fact/possible realization that actually might make life fucking easier.


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 13, 2019)

IdisC said:


> You can think of sexuality without having these images in your head ya know. Not everyone immediately thinks of that shit when hearing the word gay.


I know dude. I was asked why homosexuality bothers me, personally. So I responded accordingly. Obviously not everyone has the same mental image of homosexuality.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Jun 14, 2019)

SJW younger sister, because although they may be misguided, most ideas associated with the SJW label aren't _evil_ the way the Alt-Right is; I believe that both types can see the error of their ways, but if you identify with the Alt-Right, you're on the side of evil (yes, even if you also oppose _other_ forms of evil).


----------



## GreenJacket (Jun 15, 2019)

I am the alt-right younger brother.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 15, 2019)

Since I'm non-White a sibling would be too and that means Natzies wouldn't be an option for her or him.

In case of sn SJW sibling, nothing would change, because I'd just do what I do all the time IRL: Not talk about politics.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Jun 15, 2019)

Alt-right younger brother as I could try radicalizing him to anarchism.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 15, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Since I'm non-White a sibling would be too and that means Natzies wouldn't be an option for her or him.



That's what you think.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 15, 2019)

Since the term 'alt-right' has been expanded into meaning "anyone who has ever said the word 'nigger', outside of a rap song," I'll take the brother.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jun 15, 2019)

The sister could have trashy friends who just need a good  pounding in every position while screaming "Take me you perverted patriarchal misogynist".

.....possibly....


----------



## queerape (Jun 15, 2019)

Both would hate me equally. The SJW sister would hate me for being straight, and the alt right brother would hate me for being a woman. But, since I've dealt with an SJW lite sister (and my hunch is it's gonna get worse before it gets better), I kinda want to see how the alt right brother would be like. I think that he's more likely to turn normal eventually as I see more alt right guys end up normal than SJWs.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 15, 2019)

I like how the replies go from "SJW sister because she'd grow out of it, the altright brother is fucked" to "the altright brother because he'd grow out of it, the SJW sister is fucked".

I'd go with altright brother.  I'm a Trump supporter, so there wouldn't be an issue there.  I wouldn't have to worry about offending him all the time.  We live in a blue state/blue city so I don't think he would be open about his racism.  Plus I don't think the altright is as big a thing as the media likes to make it.  I'd assume he was just being edgy.

The SJW sister though, would probably hate me for voting Trump.  Everything would be a fight and everything would be my fault.  Again, being in a blue state/blue city, she'd be constantly around people in real life who think like her and everything in the media would be pushing for her positions.  We would be living in her bubble, and I'm the aberration that she has familial ties to.


----------



## mothwoman (Jun 15, 2019)

ex had a younger SJW sister and she was the most insufferable person i've ever met. incel alt-right younger brother plz.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 18, 2019)

Its all depends on what you consider alt right..
Id rather have a SJW sister than a Peterson or Shapiro "alt-right" brother.


----------



## Ahffline (Jun 18, 2019)

Depends on how extreme they are in their views. If they're just researching ideas and trying to find their way, I'd take either. 
If they're NatSocs or Radfems, I'd prefer to remain an only child.
Extremism on any side can get fucked equally.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 18, 2019)

SJWs are easier to pick on, and intimidate.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jun 20, 2019)

I already have both so I'm gonna opt for the third option and go commit Sepeku


----------



## Manah (Jun 21, 2019)

sjw, 'cause I'm a faggot and don't want to be bitched at all day.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> That's what you think.
> 
> View attachment 801627



/pol/ was a lot different back in 2017 though.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 21, 2019)

queerape said:


> Assuming that they would be the same age, would you rather have an SJW sister who has the undercut, is polyamorous, and believes in the whole hierarchy of oppression stuff, or would you rather have an alt right incel brother who unironically believes in Kekistan?



Which sort of Alt-Right are we talking about? 

This Alt right?




Or this Alt Right?


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Jun 22, 2019)

"Alt-right" little brother....he's probably a centrist but the SJW sister would have called him far right lol


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 30, 2019)

Alt-Right brother is clearly the right choice to make. 

1) You can try to coach him and goad him into not being a neckbeard. Get him talking to some thots by being supportive, then shit talking him when he cucks out, with the goal to getting him at least comfortable with spilling his spaghetti in front of fair maidens. 

2) You can always kick the shit out of him! It's justified under social darwinism, weak fearing the strong etc, in order for him to not be such an uptight fag. 

3) You can raid his hentai and interracial porn stashes, just delete the loli shit, or tease him mercilessly about it or bring it up during thanksgiving dinner. Hilarity will ensue, and you will also realize just how weird peoples fetishes are becoming. Bonus points if he's into any furry stuff, that is literally the sort of thing you email to grandmother by accident.  

4) No matter how retarded they are, being a teenager with political belief is pretty retarded TBH, they aren't an SJW or completely irredeemable. You can make a decent Republican out of them yet. Just don't let them spend all day on the internet, sign up to Belle Delphine's patreon, make them play some sports in moderation to their vidya games and don't allow them to go on 4chan.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 30, 2019)

I would probably rather have an SJW sister than an Alt-right brother. The reason?

Well, based on my observations of these people it seems that most SJWs are driven by misguided idealism, while most alt-righters are driven by defeatist rage. SJW sister may thus be quite fucking stupid in her opinions, but that is much easier to live with than alt-right brother who dwells in self-defeating loser mentality and seeks escape from his miserable existence by inhaling the toxic fumes of hatred. Misguided idealism of the SJW will eventually be replaced with more level-headed approach, and thus less radicalism, as time passes and experience accumulates. On the other hand, hatred that you feed with strong propaganda is something that is hard to overcome in your soul even long after you've willingly chosen to not partake of such poisonous refreshments.  

On a less important note, I really strongly reject conservative ideas of all stripes, shapes and forms. While many progressive brain-farts are horrendous and even outright dangerous, conservatism is in my eyes nothing but cowardice and weakness. I choose future because it's the only direction we can move on to, and I would rather see my siblings do so as well, even if the road to that future might be paved with madness and horror.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 30, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> On a less important note, I really strongly reject conservative ideas of all stripes, shapes and forms. While many progressive brain-farts are horrendous and even outright dangerous, conservatism is in my eyes nothing but cowardice and weakness. I choose future because it's the only direction we can move on to, and I would rather see my siblings do so as well, even if the road to that future might be paved with madness and horror.



What if there was an avant-garde right-wing? One that was romantic and wanted to do new things, and old things in a new way. A right seperate from conservative right. We could call it the alternative right, or perhaps something shorter and snappier.


----------



## Positron (Jun 30, 2019)

Kiomei said:


> Gimme a break, why would you want an SJW sister.


Because she won't kinkshame you for your incestuous moves.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 30, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> What if there was an avant-garde right-wing? One that was romantic and wanted to do new things, and old things in a new way. A right seperate from conservative right. We could call it the alternative right, or perhaps something shorter and snappier.


What new things does the alt-right want to do, except maybe actually manage to finish off the Jews this time around?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 1, 2019)

You're allowed to noogie boys.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 1, 2019)

With the SJW sister, it’s gonna be hard to relate because they’re probably gonna bitch about micro aggressions and shit. With the alt-right brother, he’s probably gonna be some sargonite type who think he’s big brained.


----------



## Classist. (Jul 1, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> You're allowed to noogie boys.


That's why you want the sister, there's nothing in the world like a forbidden noogie.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 1, 2019)

Never had a brother but my cousin was basically my little brother and he has always been an Alt-Right sort. The key is to punch harder than they do.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a male and female siblings and an SJW cousin who lives with his parents and is 46 years old, never had a real job so I have some frame of referance.

While on a day to day level the younger sister would be more annoying the alt right boy comes with the flight risk of drawing more negative attention to the family when he's prattling about women being whores, ranting about trans people or hating muslims on twitter or somesuch, their's also the issue he might go gregory ramos and strangle my beloved parents when they make him clean his room.

my sister dressing like a tard, bitching about cis privalidge and how my jokes are mean is managable but I draw the line at walking in on my  fat kekistani neckbeard brother standing over dead momma Julian while screetching about tendies.


----------



## Foltest (Jul 1, 2019)

My sister is pretty SJW lite, but I can deal with that


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> What new things does the alt-right want to do, except maybe actually manage to finish off the Jews this time around?



It was a bit of a shitpost, but I'll answer your question.

In my country, developing thorium-salt nuclear power plants and building a floating airport on the sea.

There's also local work on reforestation, which is not really seen as a right wing issue in general.

But also things like gun rights. That may not be new in the US, but it is in most of Europe. 

If you want more in depth answers for american things, a good starting point would be the original argument for an alternative right.


----------



## bigdongle (Jul 12, 2019)

Seems like 32% of people ITT don't know what it's like to be around woketards IRL. They are drama radiators. They *will *destroy your social circle if you let them in.

I can't imagine having one in my immediate family. A-R bro all the way.


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2019)

Between the two, I'd likely pick the option of shooting myself in the head. There's only so much political tism one can take. On the other hand, having a sibling droning on about Trump and GamerGate or rapefugees and Britain would prolly make for something worthy of a post but then again, I'd still choose the option of shooting my own head.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2019)

c-no said:


> Between the two, I'd likely pick the option of shooting myself in the head. There's only so much political tism one can take. On the other hand, having a sibling droning on about Trump and GamerGate or rapefugees and Britain would prolly make for something worthy of a post but then again, I'd still choose the option of shooting my own head.



You could pick the alt-right brother and that would have the same result, as he strangled you for Shadilay.


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> You could pick the alt-right brother and that would have the same result, as he strangled you for Shadilay.


It might look like the same but there is one difference: one has me ending my life by my own hands, the other has me killed by a politically autistic sperg. Would rather do the former than the latter.


----------



## Manah (Jul 14, 2019)

Positron said:


> Because she won't kinkshame you for your incestuous moves.




what is this theoretical sister's tendency towards lesbianism? And could she be an identical twin?

Just... Checking.


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Jun 7, 2022)

Both would be absolutely infuriating to be around, but if I had to choose, id take the alt-right brother. 

At least we would share some common ground and he would have a better chance at mellowing out.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 7, 2022)

I wouldn't want either. They both sound awful.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 7, 2022)

Alt-right younger brother easily. SJW shit is more of an incurable mind virus and is reinforced by academia and to some extent popular culture.  Alt-right stuff basically doesn't exist outside of /pol/ and is shunned by everyone else. I could literally just bully him out of his laptop or whatever and he would have no access to it.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jun 7, 2022)

Emperor Julian said:


> I have a male and female siblings and an SJW cousin who lives with his parents and is 46 years old, never had a real job so I have some frame of referance.
> 
> While on a day to day level the younger sister would be more annoying the alt right boy comes with the flight risk of drawing more negative attention to the family when he's prattling about women being whores, ranting about trans people or hating muslims on twitter or somesuch, their's also the issue he might go gregory ramos and strangle my beloved parents when they make him clean his room.
> 
> my sister dressing like a tard, bitching about cis privalidge and how my jokes are mean is managable but I draw the line at walking in on my  fat kekistani neckbeard brother standing over dead momma Julian while screetching about tendies.


I hear you, counter point:
Evicting a boy from a family if the tard wrangling is too tiresome is more socially acceptable, you can literally final solution his ass past 18 and everyone would say he was asking for it for being too much of a tard, do it to the SJW girl and she'll go to CNN with the story and next week you'll have every agency known to man suing you for emotional damages.
The altright boy you can kick out asap and everyone would understand, the girl you're stuck with unless you're ready to deal with the mob


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 7, 2022)

I have an SJW younger sister. She's on the T and insists we call her "Gabe" now.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 7, 2022)

SJW little sister. She may be annoying as fuck, but less likely to try and murder me for being a flilthy liberal soyboy/race traitor/coomer/groomer/whatever the latest right wing epithet this month is.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 7, 2022)

In other words your poll leaves no choise aside from having a retarded sibling.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 7, 2022)

I would have both and I would record them shagging


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 7, 2022)

I already have an sjw younger sister and she’s completely insufferable. The alt right younger brother might be a sperg too, but I don’t see myself wanting to take a sledgehammer to his head as easily as I do the sjw sister


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Jun 7, 2022)

CN 925 said:


> SJW younger sister. She'd probably have hot friends.
> Alt-right little brother definitely isn't bringing any women around the house.


Here comes her hot friends buddy ^^ !


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Jun 7, 2022)

SJW sister, because I can't bear the thought of being related to a Nick Fuentes fan.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 7, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> SJW sister, because I can't bear the thought of being related to a Nick Fuentes fan.


With an alt-righter you have about a 50/50 chance that they're a Nick Fuentes case.

With an SJW you have a 80/20 chance they troon out.


----------



## urr13 account (Jun 7, 2022)

I think you can easily rehabilitate your brother just by hanging out with him every once in a while, so him making jokes about George Floyd and spending too much time on /pol/ doesn't seem like that big of a deal at all.

SJW sibling would be just be extremely fucking annoying, and a cursory glance over this 3-year-old thread that for some reason popped back up show most people choosing "SJW younger sister" seem to be doing so as part of a sexual fantasy, either banging their sister's friends or just straight up fucking their own sister... so, there's that.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> With an SJW you have a 80/20 chance they troon out.


Lots of them are boring ass heterosexuals and hate themselves for it, so they go "I'm uhh. . .nonbinary, yeah, that's the ticket!" the most lazy-ass way of being fake queer anyone yet invented.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 8, 2022)

Alt-right sister and SJW brother


----------



## HarryHowler (Jun 8, 2022)

An SJW younger sister. With an alt-right younger brother, I'd probably be constantly trying to get him to act like less of a blatant moron, failing, and yet not quite being able to bring myself to give up on him. With an SJW younger sister, I could just disown her right away and be done with it.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 8, 2022)

I technically have both.


----------



## Clown Balls (Jun 8, 2022)

I do have a woke younger half sister. We never met in person and are so far apart in age that I might as well be her uncle. She tracked me down against my wishes a few years ago and would not stop hounding me...until I finally answered the phone and agreed to talk for that one time. Two seconds in she started sperging the hell out about politics and screeching that conservatives were the scum of the earth blah blah ree ree ree. Then she asked me which side I was on.

Haven't heard a word from her since!


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jun 8, 2022)

Let's face it, even IF you're mildly on edge the whole time you're both in public and you get less time with him altogether when the police arrest him for hate speech; you're gonna love that brother a whole lot more. 

At least his spergings are entertaining and spicy. Hopefully they get into the deep classic conspiracy thoery territory and talk about Hitlers dark magic too. 

When he does finally disappear you're left with a few good stories to boot.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 8, 2022)

Either one would likely grow out of it after a year or two. If not, whatever.


----------



## PaleTay (Jun 8, 2022)

Sister, younger brother has a higher chance of being an annoying coomer. I feel like I can still banter with SJW women, so long as they aren't so hateful of everything.


----------



## Meriasek (Jun 9, 2022)

Hm. The younger brother I could beat up, but the younger sister I could sell to Mohammed down the street. So either is fine by me.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2022)

Meriasek said:


> Hm. The younger brother I could beat up, but the younger sister I could sell to Mohammed down the street. So either is fine by me.


And she'd thank you for it for getting her away from her oppressive cishet parents and giving her to a brave and beautiful Muslim POC.

Which is great because now you've turned her into the real world equivalent of those monster generators in Gauntlet, except it generates a terrorist every nine months.


----------



## The Big O (Jun 9, 2022)

Alt-right younger brother by far, because I have two _older sisters _with varying degrees of SJW in them and I have gotten into clashes with them the last few years because of it.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Jun 9, 2022)

Well I can at least beat the shit out of the younger brother for being a retard without looking as bad as I would with a sister.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m pretty sure I may have been the alt-right younger brother at some point.


----------



## deso2y (Jun 9, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> SJW sister, because I can't bear the thought of being related to a Nick Fuentes fan.


Catboipucci vs fussy, which way wh*teman?


----------



## veri (Jun 9, 2022)

i’d probably choose the younger brother cause i wouldn’t have to watch every joke or “microaggression” i make or worry about being blasted on all platforms as part of the “abusive household” they’re crowdfunding to leave


----------



## Biggusstickus (Jun 9, 2022)

The younger alt-right brother. You wouldn't want to have a SJW sister since she'll end up turning your loved ones against you.

Also the alt-right brother sounds more fun to be around with.


----------



## Billyshakes (Jun 9, 2022)

Have 5 younger sjw sisters. Two lesbians, one trans, two non-binaries, one of whom is engaged to a troon (last I checked). It'd be easier if they were dead. Def will take the younger alt right brother. Alas, my younger brother is also an sjw.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jun 10, 2022)

Would I rather disown my family or love them more? Tough call.



Billyshakes said:


> Have 5 younger sjw sisters. Two lesbians, one trans, two non-binaries, one of whom is engaged to a troon (last I checked). It'd be easier if they were dead. Def will take the younger alt right brother. Alas, my younger brother is also an sjw.


How often were you all molested and how did you manage to cope so much better?


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 10, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i’d probably choose the younger brother cause i wouldn’t have to watch every joke or “microaggression” i make or worry about being blasted on all platforms as part of the “abusive household” they’re crowdfunding to leave


My tranny sister apparently bitches that I don't respect her pronouns.

Almost worth it to see her wince every time I call her 'she'.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> My tranny sister apparently bitches that I don't respect her pronouns.
> 
> Almost worth it to see her wince every time I call her 'she'.


It used to be respecting someone's pronouns, like calling a tranny "she," was just courtesy.  But thanks to TRAs it is now framed as an issue that doing it amounts to surrendering to lunacy.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jun 10, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> It used to be respecting someone's pronouns, like calling a tranny "she," was just courtesy.  But thanks to TRAs it is now framed as an issue that doing it amounts to surrendering to lunacy.


That's exactly what it is, though. The fact it was ever perceived as courtesy is baffling to me, and naive at best.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Jun 10, 2022)

Billyshakes said:


> Have 5 younger sjw sisters. Two lesbians, one trans, two non-binaries, one of whom is engaged to a troon (last I checked). It'd be easier if they were dead. Def will take the younger alt right brother. Alas, my younger brother is also an sjw.


Of 5 you have at least 2 who seem, prime candidates, for Suicide ( also spousal abuse)


----------



## Billyshakes (Jun 10, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> How often were you all molested and how did you manage to cope so much better?


I have asked myself that same question often. It's utterly ridiculous to say 6 of 7 children from the same family would be lmnop. Social contagion, I guess? They are mostly dead to me. I have my own family and I protect them from the rest of my family.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> That's exactly what it is, though. The fact it was ever perceived as courtesy is baffling to me, and naive at best.


It genuinely bothers me to offend someone when I did not intend to do so.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jun 10, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> It genuinely bothers me to offend someone when I did not intend to do so.


Me too, seriously, but there's some societal boundaries we have to maintain even if it's uncomfortable.

I'm not saying we should (or shouldn't) get in the faces of trannies and antagonize them if they're minding their own business, but I think they've been successful because they band together and it's been detrimental to society as a whole--and that success is largely attributed to our misguided tolerance acceptance.


----------



## veri (Jun 10, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> My tranny sister apparently bitches that I don't respect her pronouns.
> 
> Almost worth it to see her wince every time I call her 'she'.


lol? what does she want to be called


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 11, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> lol? what does she want to be called


Wants me to call her 'him' and refer to 'him' as 'Gabe'.

I held this girl in my arms when she was born. I fucking came up with her name when our mom asked. She's my little sister and that ain't ever changing.


----------



## veri (Jun 11, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I fucking came up with her name when our mom asked. She's my little sister and that ain't ever changing.


shit man i’m sorry. hopefully she grows out of it one day and appreciates you trying to bring her back to sanity


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Jun 11, 2022)

Alt-right younger brother. I already deal with an older SJW sister


----------



## Catler (Jun 11, 2022)

They'd both be a huge personal liability and I'd go to some length to put distance between myself and them. An altright brother would probably be _less_ of an issue though.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Jun 11, 2022)

I am the alt right younger brother.
TBH I would choose the sister, because then my sister wouldn't be dead.


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 11, 2022)

Alt-right since it’s easier for boys to grow out of phases. Also telling racist jokes would be funnier.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jun 11, 2022)

Alt-right brother because I would want to turn him on to the western canon of art, architecture, and philosophy and help him love the culture and history of the west rather than being just another Kekistani contrarian. 

Plus he probably wouldn't try and get me fired if I disagreed with him.


----------



## trailcamwhore (Jun 11, 2022)

I have both. My father was a genius, statistically, but he died and my mother's replacement husband was a moron. Her "midwit" genes couldn't defeat his idiot ones, so my younger siblings are stock characters. Brother thinks I'm one of him because I know all the people he talks about (and I think they're retarded) and sister is ashamed that I was her childhood hero. I stay away from them.


----------



## topsikrets (Jun 12, 2022)

Neither, I'd rather an entire family of junkies, they're less fucked in the head and easier to deal with.


----------



## Skookum Jim (Jun 14, 2022)

I mean they're both just younger people becoming old enough to see the worlds problems and trying to make an identity in light of that fact, but outside of some outlier exceptions, no alt-right younger brother ever obliterated a family. SJWs are genuinely cancerous influences on pretty much everyone and everything in their lives, including themselves.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 14, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> shit man i’m sorry. hopefully she grows out of it one day and appreciates you trying to bring her back to sanity


Eh she's in her early 20's now. I think the damage is done.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 14, 2022)

topsikrets said:


> Neither, I'd rather an entire family of junkies, they're less fucked in the head and easier to deal with.


Baked alaska's dad, is that you?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm spoiled, my younger sister is a fellow conspiracy theorist who rants about globohomo.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jun 15, 2022)

For me, it would be hoe much damage is done.  If my younger sibling was manipulative, controlling, or militant about anything, I'd hate them no matter what.  An alt right brother is less likely to be taken seriously on accusations in my circles (I do art so I'm stuck with leftists) but an sjw sister or brother who is pretending to be a sister is.  

Some kids go through phases.  Spend time with them and give them leeway, explain your views, and gently challenge theirs.  Hopefully, they'll become moderates or at least cool off after their teen years and realize there's more to life.  Not all do: there's always going to be lost causes and even if you swing them to a different side, they might be born hardcore radicals who transition from white supremacy to strict muslim fundamentalism, sjw to altright (Baked Alaska), & alt right to sjw (troons).



Ser Prize said:


> Eh she's in her early 20's now. I think the damage is done.


NGL I hope she doesn't make others lives hell and gets off you and your parent's back earlier than later.  Does she have a diagnosed mental problem or is she just a crazy bitch?


----------



## Muh Vagina (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't much care for the smell of smegma, tendies, and loneliness, so I pick the SJW sister.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jun 18, 2022)

I would want a younger sister so that I could fuck her.


----------

